# THIS is why I love Pharrell



## PollyRhythm (Mar 25, 2009)

I was looking on Perez Hilton's website and saw this:

YouTube - P vs McDonald's







I swear that I was howling from laughter because I remember that game! He is just too flipping adorable here, especially when he tried to get them to join in. I'm telling you that if he ever came to somewhere I was working, I'd jump him in a minute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love his sense of humor but what was really funny to me was when he asked where the girl was going and he said she was going to call the police.


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 25, 2009)

hahah too funny!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

mmmmmm he YUM


----------



## florabundance (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO I saw this on ONTD!

Gossshh I had the biggest crush on him back in the day, before he got all preened, pretentious and ~glamourous. This reignited my love lol.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

its even more funny considering how gross mcdonalds is


----------



## florabundance (Mar 25, 2009)

OT: but I just realized "kanye breast" under your screen name and I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

lmao my friend gave me that nickname a couple years ago and it just kinda stuck


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw it this morning.  I laughed so hard.  Pharrell is crazy as cat shit.  I'm sure they had no idea who he was, just a random crazy.  My favorite part is when he lunges at the counter singing "icy cold milkshake", looking like an extra from west side story.


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 25, 2009)

wooooow.  those broads are lame.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i love him.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 25, 2009)

I think he's super cute too! He's in Paris..they were looking at him like he was crazy. Hell, they've probably never heard the jingle before lol.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 25, 2009)

!!!!!!
omg that was hilarious! totally made me bust out laughing. ok, in all seriousness, he needs to make that song into a single. i'd totally jam to it. i'll do the exact same dance to it too. but i guess until then......*presses replay*

EDIT: this song is sooo gunna be stuck in my head tonight.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

I used to have the biggest crush on him when I was like 12 and 13. I still think he's a cutie.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 26, 2009)

Swooooooons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to know him haha.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 27, 2009)

Some people really need to get a sense of humour! I can't believe they went to call the police. Idiots.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Some people really need to get a sense of humour! I can't believe they went to call the police. Idiots._

 
If he continued to act silly I would have called security too.  They didn't know if he was crazy or on that stuff or what.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 28, 2009)

*sniff* Do I smell the next Broadway Musical Smash Hit?

I was going to make a bad "French surrender" joke, but I don't want to offend anyone.

I like his pants by the way.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_If he continued to act silly I would have called security too.  They didn't know if he was crazy or on that stuff or what._

 
His friend was stood next to him with a camcorder ..and his fans were outside trying to catch a glimpse of him. The whole set up wasn't that of somebody who was a nutter.

Where have they been? Stuck in a hole evidently, if they didn't recognise him. It's not as if they were say my mothers age - then maybe I could understand.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL that was funny

he can have my milkshake.


----------

